# 6 bulb t5ho



## royy (Jan 4, 2010)

I was wondering if this is a good setup. 

3 aquablue (ATI)
2 blueplus (ATI)
1 purpleplus (ATI)


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

this set up recommended on ReefCentral. 
2 Aquablues are enough. but in general it what you like more. Blues or whites. Aquablues produce more white.

Front
1.	Aquablue
2.	Blue Plus
3.	ATI Purple Plus or Fiji Purple 
4.	Blue Plus
5.	Blue Plus
6.	Aquablue

I have

1.	Blue Plus
2.	Aquablue
3.	KZr Fiji Purple 
4.	Aquablue
5.	Blue Plus
6.	Blue Plus

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## kies1 (Oct 8, 2009)

Switch out the ati blue plus for kZ super blues. Much nicer bulb and more par


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

kies1 said:


> Switch out the ati blue plus for kZ super blues. Much nicer bulb and more par


I'm really interested in your opinion about the KZ blue. In what way do you find them better. I just ordered 3 from goreef and they won't get here until Wednesday, so maybe you can give me a foretaste of what to expect.


----------



## kies1 (Oct 8, 2009)

They have a much nicer blue colour to them. They are not as harsh as the ATI and they put out a little more par. Par means light output. The KZ are a softer looking blue, i have tried both so this is my personal preferance. KZ figi purple is a nicer bulb than the ATI purple plus for the same reasons.


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

Sounds good. I find the Blue+ to be very harsh as well. Thanks for the observation.


----------



## kies1 (Oct 8, 2009)

Hey no problem, i spent a lot of money on bulbs and so far like the KZ the best. If you like white the aquascience duo bulb is nice as well. I prefer more of a blue tank and on my 4 bulb run 3 kz superblues and 1 kz figi purple. HAve thrown in the aquascience duo in place of one of the super blues. You may want to try the aquascience duo in place of the aquablue specials since i find these wash out colours. Just a suggestion. I found the aquablue specials really wash out colours.


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

I find most people like a bluer tank than I do. I've been playing around with bulbs for about 2 months and I'll probably end up running something like 3 Superblues, a fiji purple, one Coral Light and a New Gen.
The Purple+ is garish, so I'll replace it too. I was in the hobby about 20 years ago when there was just MH and VHO, so it was all pretty straight forward.
I just started as small tank about 2 months ago and find the T5HO bulbs a lot more interesting. Of course, once the price of LED lighting drops to somewhere near acceptable levels, that's what we'll all be running.

Cheers, 
Robert.


----------



## kies1 (Oct 8, 2009)

I would honestly try a aquascience duo. These are a very nice bulb and mix well the the super blues. The new gens i have heard are nice as well. Try getting an aquascience duo i think you will really like this bulb. Very crisp white with just a tinge of blue.


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

I will give it a try. Sounds like a nice bulb as opposed to a Blue Special, which almost everyone seems to think washes out color. Where do you buy these, as I've never come across them listed online?


----------



## kies1 (Oct 8, 2009)

Oakville Reef Gallery is where i have purchased all my bulbs from. They seem to have the best selection i have found.


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

Great. I'll give them a try.


----------

